# Middle Head & Balmoral - Sat 18 Aug



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I will be heading out for a dawn launch (6am) tomorrow morning (Sat) at Balmoral if anyone would care to join me.

I intend to do the usual troll up to middle head past the navy wharf and after testing out a range of HBs and SPs, I will be jumping over the side with the speargun (testing a new wetsuit). I will probably be out of the water by 10am.


----------

